# Hi All!



## BigBallerBen (Mar 6, 2018)

My name is Ben, I am 27 and from Rhode Island and though I have lurked for a while, I would like to become a bit more involved so here I am!  I am relatively new to smoking (only about 2 years) but it has been great fun learning and reading, and most importantly doing/eating.  I appreciate everyone's insights and the dynamic that goes on here.  Its lovely to see and will be fun to engage in.

As for my smoking, I started out with a Weber Smokey Mountain 22” which works well.  It could be drafty and the lack of insulation made it a bit more susceptible to the exterior conditions but a BBQ Guru really tightened that up and made it a great deal more consistent.  I ended up smoking with my best friend at his family’s house a lot, so I left my WSM there for them to keep.  That way he didn’t have to keep bringing his Green Egg.  I then subsequently just purchased the BBQ Guru Shotgun Smoker for my house.  I hope to now try and perfect recipes and procedures that I have always toyed with! 

Happy smoking!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 6, 2018)

Welcome! I too lurked for a long time and I recently joined now I am getting valuable tips and advice from these great member's on my smokes.

What do you normally enjoy smoking?


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 6, 2018)

Welcome! How do you like that Shotgun?


----------



## radio (Mar 6, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!  Glad you decided to join and share your smoking experiences!


----------



## BigBallerBen (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks all for the warm welcome!  It's quite needed up north with these Nor'easters we've been experiencing!



SmokinGame said:


> Welcome! How do you like that Shotgun?



Sorry for the delay!  Lots of shoddy weather here lately!  Honestly I love the Shotgun.  While I don't really think it would be fair to compare it to a WSM nor my friends Green Egg, as they are all entirely different beasts, I can honestly say I have never had a more pleasurable smoking experience.  The only caveat to it is that it does require the use of a Guru, and so while I suspect it wouldn't happen, there is a chance that if your Guru dies mid smoke, you would be out of commission unless you had a second one.  

As far as the temp stability, it's a bit uncanny how even it stays.  I also was highly, highly impressed by the accuracy of the thermometer that comes with the smoker.  It was always within 2 degrees of what the Guru pit probe said.  I am feeling overly inclined to gush about the smoker to the point where I should probably just write a review...so I guess I ought to do that today!  I did take some photos from its Maiden Smoke, so I will try to throw something together!


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2018)

*







 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cloudy, windy and warm day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## Serious Hog (May 21, 2018)

BigBallerBen said:


> My name is Ben, I am 27 and from Rhode Island and though I have lurked for a while, I would like to become a bit more involved so here I am!  I am relatively new to smoking (only about 2 years) but it has been great fun learning and reading, and most importantly doing/eating.  I appreciate everyone's insights and the dynamic that goes on here.  Its lovely to see and will be fun to engage in.
> 
> As for my smoking, I started out with a Weber Smokey Mountain 22” which works well.  It could be drafty and the lack of insulation made it a bit more susceptible to the exterior conditions but a BBQ Guru really tightened that up and made it a great deal more consistent.  I ended up smoking with my best friend at his family’s house a lot, so I left my WSM there for them to keep.  That way he didn’t have to keep bringing his Green Egg.  I then subsequently just purchased the BBQ Guru Shotgun Smoker for my house.  I hope to now try and perfect recipes and procedures that I have always toyed with!
> 
> Happy smoking!


We got our Shotgun Smoker in January and love it so far! We got it mainly for BBQ competitions, but yesterday did butts briskets and wings for about 100 people. It's a really versatile cooker and super easy to use. Most importantly, turns out great barbecue. We used to cook on Weber Smokey Mountains at competitions, and were just looking for something easier that could deliver the same great food. Shotgun smoker has not disappointed at all!


----------



## weedeater (May 21, 2018)

Welcome Ben from NW Georgia.
You’ve found a happy place!

Weedeater


----------



## dcecil (May 21, 2018)

Welcome from California, got any pictures of your pit


----------

